# 270 lb hog



## buckmaster2000 (Jun 5, 2015)

Killed this boar hog yesterday evening, 270 lb


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice


----------



## tmullins (Jun 5, 2015)

You sure it was 270lb ? That's a biggn, but I'm not convinced from that pic. Nice cutters though.


----------



## antharper (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice hog !!!


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 6, 2015)

Way to go. That's a goodin fo sho


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 6, 2015)

tmullins said:


> You sure it was 270lb ? That's a biggn, but I'm not convinced from that pic. Nice cutters though.



yeah... couldn't be more that 269-3/4.
(sarcasm off)

Congrats on the nice 'un.


----------



## tmullins (Jun 7, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> yeah... couldn't be more that 269-3/4.
> (sarcasm off)
> 
> Congrats on the nice 'un.



 I was thinking 252.


----------



## donald-f (Jun 8, 2015)

tmullins said:


> You sure it was 270lb ? That's a biggn, but I'm not convinced from that pic. Nice cutters though.



Maybe his scales were off.


----------



## buckmaster2000 (Jun 8, 2015)

Donald-f and tmullins.  No the scale was not off 270 lbs, And thank yall!


----------



## Milkman (Jun 8, 2015)

Congrats on the porker.............. shoot them all 

Hint.  Hang the pig or lay him across the tailgate for making your pig or deer look even larger.


----------



## model88_308 (Jun 8, 2015)

Congrats! I killed his older brother in Johnson County a couple months ago


----------



## bigreddwon (Jun 8, 2015)

Nice pig.. Thanks for sharing. 

Question,  did you actually weigh it or were you guessing at the weight? 

How much does the guy in the picture weigh?

Without knowing either of those two questions,  I'd say 130-140lbs. It's just not long enough to be close to 300. Most pigs in that weight are in the 5 ft long range.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 8, 2015)

Only way for people to believe.


----------



## bigreddwon (Jun 8, 2015)

buckmaster2000 said:


> Killed this boar hog yesterday evening, 270 lb





dm/wolfskin said:


> Only way for people to believe.



Not the same hog.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jun 8, 2015)

be some good BBQ. nice goin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2015)

buckmaster2000 said:


> Killed this boar hog yesterday evening, 270 lb





WOW, Hogzilla killa !!!  Congratz . .


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 8, 2015)

The hog on the tailgate of my truck weighed 290 lbs. Look at the scales. No it's not the pig at the top of this thread.


----------



## misterpink (Jun 8, 2015)

There's a lion in the yard!  There's a lion in the yard!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2015)

misterpink said:


> There's a lion in the yard!  There's a lion in the yard!





Are you cryin "WOLF...?"


----------



## misterpink (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## tmullins (Jun 8, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> The hog on the tailgate of my truck weighed 290 lbs. Look at the scales. No it's not the pig at the top of this thread.



Now That Looks like a 290 lb pig, that's all I was saying .


----------



## tmullins (Jun 8, 2015)

*160 lbs*


----------



## bigreddwon (Jun 8, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> The hog on the tailgate of my truck weighed 290 lbs. Look at the scales. No it's not the pig at the top of this thread.



Gotcha. 

Good pig. 

Looking at that pig it's not hard to believe it weight, the lil red one..not so much. It's not 20lbs lighter than that hoss, in the last picture. It looks more in the 140ish  range to me.. I get it wrong every now n then so I could be wrong.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 9, 2015)

Seems we are always fussing about hog weights

but while I too am loving the picture of the young man with a nice pig, I too am not seeing 270 as stated..........just call it a nice pig and leave it a day.

Congrats youngen......thats a Nice Pig you got there!


----------



## dtala (Jun 9, 2015)

dang BOYS, call the man a liar. His hog, he can name any dang weight he wants to. Internet weighing experts, nuthin like em......

congrats on a great 270# hog.....


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Jun 9, 2015)

Tell me about it D. It's a rough crowed here.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 9, 2015)

RUGERWARRIOR said:


> Tell me about it D. It's a rough crowed here.



Nah,  these hog hunters are softies compared to the duck hunters


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice one....


----------



## centerc (Jun 11, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Nah,  these hog hunters are softies compared to the duck hunters



a 270 lb duck ?? thats a grown un


----------



## Paddle (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice Hog!! Congrates!!!


----------



## buckmaster2000 (Jun 15, 2015)

bigreddwon said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Good pig.
> 
> Looking at that pig it's not hard to believe it weight, the lil red one..not so much. It's not 20lbs lighter than that hoss, in the last picture. It looks more in the 140ish  range to me.. I get it wrong every now n then so I could be wrong.



The pic i posted don't show it real size i agree but i'm not lying...


----------



## buckmaster2000 (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks yall


----------



## tmullins (Jun 15, 2015)

Now that's a fat pig !  Good Job !


----------



## bigreddwon (Jun 15, 2015)

buckmaster2000 said:


> The pic i posted don't show it real size i agree but i'm not lying...




That's a good pig and you're totally right about the pic, angles can change the 'look' of a pig in a huge way. The second picture you can see his length and girth.


----------



## buckmaster2000 (Jun 16, 2015)

Thats right, We did weigh him on a scale not guessing. thank yall


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 16, 2015)

Nice hog!  You have to spread him out so everyone won't hassle you next time.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 20, 2015)

How much do you weigh Buckmaster?


----------



## Okie Hog (Jun 20, 2015)

Congrats on the nice hog.


----------



## hunterz (Jul 7, 2015)

Here is one that went 280 that I would have bet $$ was way over 300 lbs.


----------



## hunterz (Jul 7, 2015)

my son that killed the hog is 6'2 an 170 lbs for comparison


----------



## WoodsnWater30 (Jul 8, 2015)

nice! good cutters!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 9, 2015)

Good hog Hunterz. It's a lot of work to get a hog to the scales but a true weight and not just an estimate. Same with bears and deer.


----------

